# Summer Comfort vs King Tuk



## Ruger71

I've been looking for a good holster for a 3" Springfield XD. I was hoping to hear from those that own either or both to see what you like or dislike about them. I have never owned Kydex and don't know how well it holds up. It looks like the plastic would get bent out of shape if you had to wear it much without the pistol inserted. Wasn't sure how much the wider weight distribution helped on the one. I have a Bianchi 1 3/4" belt that I have been using. I was also curious if the summer comfort would allow one handed reholstering. I have been using an Uncle Mikes nylon that works fine for around the house, but you really have to watch it printing in public and you almost have to drop your pants to reholster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I've never used Galco's King Tuk holster, but I am nevertheless prejudiced against it.
I cannot abide holsters which leave any part of a gun "hanging out in the breeze," even though the "hanging out" part is inside the pants.
If you want a hybrid Kydex-and-leather holster, I think that there are better ones out there, and they're not difficult to find.

A well-designed, all-leather holster of the Summer Special kind should have a reinforcement built into the pouch's mouth, that keeps it open for one-hand reholstering.
See if you can find one with an extra-wide skirt at both sides of the gun, past the stitch line. This skirt area will spread the outfit's weight better, and will also better stabilize the holster.


----------



## Ruger71

What is it you don't like? I know you could sit on the ground and plug the barrel with dirt.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Since the pistol's front sight is "hanging out there in the breeze," you could knock against something and damage it. Also, that front sight could hang up on the lower edge of the pouch, and slow your presentation.
A well-designed holster not only holds the gun, but protects it too. If the front third of the slide or barrel is exposed, it isn't being protected.
The exposed front sight, and the edges of the pistol's slide, could abrade your pants from constant rubbing. A smooth-surfaced holster pouch won't do this. The abrasion could not only rip the pants, but also could cause your gun to "print."

Shall I go on?


----------



## Ruger71

Nope. Understood. Hadn't thought about it from that angle. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## TOF

I have used a Galco Summer Comfort with my M&P Semi Autos for the past 4 years 16x7. The same holster worked quite well for a 9MM full size, 40 full size, 45 full size and 45 Compact.

I certainly agree with Steve that a holster should allow one hand reholstering.

I can attest to the fact that Galco's Summer Comfort has never in thousands of reholsterings required the use of both hands.

I use mine for monthly USPSA shoots, range as well as general carry so am quite familiar with it.

I also have a Summer Comfort for my Ruger GP100 4" which is just as effective.

Both are very comfortable.

If you open carry on occasion you might prefer the Summer Comfort 2 (SC2). It is a relatively new itteration that includes a thumb break strap. I am seriously considering purchasing the SC2 for OC during our hot summer months.

I believe a Summer Comfort would be a good choice for your XD.

PS: I forgot to mention the SC can be installed or removed easily one handed without removing your belt. When I OC it is still IWB although could just as well be OWB but under the belt.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have 3 Comptac polymer holsters - I love them. And, they stay in the same shape when the gun is removed. So, no fighting to get it back inside the holster.

Also, I have kept the holster on without the gun - and it will not break. I wouldn't worry about that.

My issue is that I MUST have an IWB holster with a sweat shield. That way, only the grip may get wet in the summer hear. I wanna say that the Galco holster referred to does NOT Have a sweat shield.


----------



## TOF

Shipwreck said:


> I have 3 Comptac polymer holsters - I love them. And, they stay in the same shape when the gun is removed. So, no fighting to get it back inside the holster.
> 
> Also, I have kept the holster on without the gun - and it will not break. I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> My issue is that I MUST have an IWB holster with a sweat shield. That way, only the grip may get wet in the summer hear. I wanna say that the Galco holster referred to does NOT Have a sweat shield.


The only part of the Gun without leather behind it is the grip and rear 1 " of slide. It gets rather warm in Arizona on occasion also. The SC2 places leather behind the slide as part of the Thumb Break.

Perspiration has not been a problem with me and my SC although I do perspire on occasion. Especialy when at the outdoor range in the sun for 4 or 5 hours during July and August. YMMV


----------



## Shipwreck

My comptacs cover the entire slide, which is my preference. The summer comfort looks like an rather inexpensive, decent IWB holster - except for that 1 issue (which is important to me).


----------

